# My progress...



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Hey up folks, I've not posted for a while, I did have a journal on here but can't find it.

I was in pretty awful shape 2 years ago, I got down to 15 stone from 19 stone for my wedding in February 2017 but then my "week off" after the wedding turned into "a year off". I trained a bit last year but couldn't get my head into dieting at all and pretty rapidly got back up to 19st 4lb.

5 weeks ago I was talking to the bloke who runs the gym and he agreed I needed a kick up the arse. He's done me a training plan and a food plan and gets me to send him photos every week. The training plan is similar to what I did before (when I went) and the food plan is what I would eat if I was eating clean anyway. It was just the kick up the arse I needed and it seems to be working. I've stuck to training and diet religiously for 5 weeks now. Strength hasn't increased (as you would expect) but it hasn't decreased either which is promising.

My best lifts aren't very impressive. 140kg deadlift for 6 reps. 100kg bench for 6 reps. 110kg for 1 rep.

Weight 5 weeks ago was 19st 4lb. Weight 5 weeks on (yesterday) 16st 12lb.

I can see visible fat loss in my arms, legs, shoulders and back but it seems to be hanging on for dear life around the midsection. But I'm not disheartened and realise it's a marathon not a sprint...


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep up the good work mate. Results speak for themselves :thumb


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> Keep up the good work mate. Results speak for themselves :thumb


 Cheers buddy. Long way to go yet. But I'm gonna keep doing what I'm doing. Lifting heavy and eating clean in a calorie deficit. See where we are around June time.


----------



## Abc987 (Sep 26, 2013)

That's great progress mate. What you're doing is defo working so just keep it up.

Strength willprobably start to decrease as you lose even more weight but don't lose focus. Get down to a weight and loom you're happy with then when you start increasing the cals again strength will increase. It's a head f**k but worth it in the end!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Abc987 said:


> That's great progress mate. What you're doing is defo working so just keep it up.
> 
> Strength willprobably start to decrease as you lose even more weight but don't lose focus. Get down to a weight and loom you're happy with then when you start increasing the cals again strength will increase. It's a head f**k but worth it in the end!


 Thanks for the support mate. If my strength starts dropping off I will just get my head around it and drop the weights slightly to keep hitting a decent rep range. Like you say when I get to a point where I can increase my calories again it will start coming back.

I had 16 stone in mind but I realise now it's gonna be more like 15 stone before I look how I want to look, I'm not too fixated on weight though. Just want to shift the fat and have some definition before I can look at putting some muscle on.

Thanks again.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Good to see you back @The Last Time .

Difference in weight is pretty impressive

all the best hun


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Welcome back mate. You made great progress before so you know you can do it again. I too fell off track. Broke my leg so drank again.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Good to see you back @The Last Time .
> 
> Difference in weight is pretty impressive
> 
> all the best hun


 Cheers Anna, I've been following your progress all through and you can see quite a difference as the pages go on. Keep at it!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Welcome back mate. You made great progress before so you know you can do it again. I too fell off track. Broke my leg so drank again.


 Cheers mate. I've had that many setbacks in the last few years. I was in good shape before my daughter was born. Then went down hill for a bit. Then started back training and got to a good shape before breaking my leg. I've had house moves, job swaps, wedding, honeymoon. All just excuses really. It's just about getting your head into it. My head is solid into it now. I've not had a drink at all for 5 weeks, even on my cheat meals. And I've not missed it. I've stuck to my diet 100% and just had a cheat meal every 9 days, and it's been a cheat meal, not a cheat weekend like before. Haha.

Are you back training and eating clean now? How is the leg?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Today is my cheat meal, I have one every 9 days.

Taking the Missus and daughter for a carvery.

Bit first gotta smash "push" which will be the following...

Flat dumbbell press - 25 reps light warmup

Flat dumbbell press - 3 x 10

Incline bench press - 3 x 10

Military press - 3 x 10

Dumbbell lateral raises - 3 x 15

Tricep dips - 3 x 15


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Cheers mate. I've had that many setbacks in the last few years. I was in good shape before my daughter was born. Then went down hill for a bit. Then started back training and got to a good shape before breaking my leg. I've had house moves, job swaps, wedding, honeymoon. All just excuses really. It's just about getting your head into it. My head is solid into it now. I've not had a drink at all for 5 weeks, even on my cheat meals. And I've not missed it. I've stuck to my diet 100% and just had a cheat meal every 9 days, and it's been a cheat meal, not a cheat weekend like before. Haha.
> 
> Are you back training and eating clean now? How is the leg?


 My head is in it now more than ever. I have a whole different approach and mindset this time. The pot is off but still limping. I'm just training upper body heavy 3 times a week and eating 500 calls below. Lost half a stone in 2 weeks. All clean with a cheat day and a drink once a week. I find the total not drinking too hard at the moment and that's why I keep failing. I can crack on all week without it knowing that come Sunday I can have a pint and a bottle wine with my roast. See how it goes but failed before so can't hurt. I've had hard word from docs now tho aswell and basically I'm a time bomb waiting to die lol. So need to sort myself. Business all good so can really focus on it. I even fancy becoming a bodybuilder. Long shot but others have sonwhy not. It's not in my nature to fail mate so sure I will crack it. I will be following closely mate as u inspired me last time


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> My head is in it now more than ever. I have a whole different approach and mindset this time. The pot is off but still limping. I'm just training upper body heavy 3 times a week and eating 500 calls below. Lost half a stone in 2 weeks. All clean with a cheat day and a drink once a week. I find the total not drinking too hard at the moment and that's why I keep failing. I can crack on all week without it knowing that come Sunday I can have a pint and a bottle wine with my roast. See how it goes but failed before so can't hurt. I've had hard word from docs now tho aswell and basically I'm a time bomb waiting to die lol. So need to sort myself. Business all good so can really focus on it. I even fancy becoming a bodybuilder. Long shot but others have sonwhy not. It's not in my nature to fail mate so sure I will crack it. I will be following closely mate as u inspired me last time


 Thanks mate look forward to hearing how you get on. I've got my eyes set on competing in a couple of years at the men's physique type events. I think you've gotta aim high. Although for now it would be nice just to be lean and have visible abs. We can work on building muscle later.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Well it was my cheat meal last night. Had a pretty generously sized carvery. Lol.

Did an extra 10 minutes cardio this morning (40 mins in total, incline walking on treadmill) before a pretty high volume leg session consisting of...

Pendulum Squat - 25 reps warmup with no weight, 10kg x 15, 15kg x 15, 20kg x 12, 25kg x 10, 30kg x 10.

Leg press - 80kg x 20, 120kg x 12, 160kg x 12, 200kg x 10, 240kg x 8, 280kg x 8.

Leg curl - 4 x 12

Leg extension - 4 x 12

Calf raises - 4 x 12

Hobbled out of the gym.


----------



## Toranator (May 2, 2016)

Good job so far mate keep at it brother.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Toranator said:


> Good job so far mate keep at it brother.


 Thanks buddy


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Well my legs were sore yesterday from Monday's Leg session. But today I'm in agony. My calves feel like they've been cut off and stitched back on in the night. Took me an hour to drag myself out of bed and then I spent a further 30 minutes in the bathroom massaging them. Lol.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Quick update folks. 16st 8.5lb today. That's 4lb off this week which I'm happy with for week 6.

Quick photo update of the side shot from week 1 to week 6.

I won't lie, I do feel small now and I've not got the muscle mass I thought I might have under all this fat. But you've gotta cut down to find out.

I feel better and healthier though. Gonna keep cutting down to 10% body fat roughly and then look to add some quality muscle.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Quick update folks. 16st 8.5lb today. That's 4lb off this week which I'm happy with for week 6.
> 
> Quick photo update of the side shot from week 1 to week 6.
> 
> ...


 Nice work mate.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Cheers owl man.

Had a diet slip up yesterday. First one in six weeks apart from scheduled cheat meals.

The wife and daughter had a Chinese the night before while I was at work. Long story short I woke up to a full portion of battered chicken balls in the fridge. My favourite. And I love them cold. Scoffed the lot. Lol. Paid for it though afterwards, hammered chest at the gym, did an extra 20 mins cardio - 60 mins in total, 12 hour night shift then legs today when I woke up. Blasted them and done 40 mins cardio after. Reckon I've made up for my slip up.

I used to fall off the wagon and that was it. It would f**k me up. "That's it, I will start again Monday". Well there's 52 Monday's in a year. Lol.

My head is in it more than ever now and yesterday proved it. Fell off the horse but got straight back on. Love it.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice to hear. Roast dinner and a few beers for me today. I've not quit 100% like the other times. I keep failing. So I have a drink on a weekend but allow it in my calories. Not much of course and nothing like I'm used to. I'm finding it much better. A month in now and feel great. Happy aswell which I wasn't before when I quit


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Nice to hear. Roast dinner and a few beers for me today. I've not quit 100% like the other times. I keep failing. So I have a drink on a weekend but allow it in my calories. Not much of course and nothing like I'm used to. I'm finding it much better. A month in now and feel great. Happy aswell which I wasn't before when I quit


 Sound mate. I haven't quite had the roast dinner and beers. Treated myself to a Grenade carb killa after my workout today though. It was heavenly...


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

What calories are you eating mate. I'm just spinning my wheels


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> What calories are you eating mate. I'm just spinning my wheels


 I'm cycling them on a 9 day cycle mate

Day 1 - 2500 (900 calories from carbs)

Day 5 - 4000 (cheat meal)

Days 2, 3, 4, 6, 7 and 8 are 2000 calories with only 400 coming from carbs.

So basically low carb and calories except days 1 and 5. Day 1 is still under maintenance which is approx 3000.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> I'm cycling them on a 9 day cycle mate
> 
> Day 1 - 2500 (900 calories from carbs)
> 
> ...


 Mmmmmm ok. I'm on 1900 a day at 17.1. I'm down from 17.10 but 2 weeks now at 17.1 I was advised I need to eat more so think I'll up them a bit. Might be the drink on a weekend that's doing it but I'm not drinking a lot.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Mmmmmm ok. I'm on 1900 a day at 17.1. I'm down from 17.10 but 2 weeks now at 17.1 I was advised I need to eat more so think I'll up them a bit. Might be the drink on a weekend that's doing it but I'm not drinking a lot.


 If you're not dropping fat at 1900 then I would drop them further mate. How active are you? I work 12 hour shifts doing a physical job so even though we are a similar weight I might be burning more calories than you Day to day.

How much are you drinking at weekends out of interest?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> If you're not dropping fat at 1900 then I would drop them further mate. How active are you? I work 12 hour shifts doing a physical job so even though we are a similar weight I might be burning more calories than you Day to day.
> 
> How much are you drinking at weekends out of interest?


 I'm not that active at moment. Had a couple bottles of wine over the weekend. Had 4 pints ale on Sunday. My next step is to drop to only one day a week.

Whrre are you from out of interest ?

I think we should both enter a comp and keep each other motivated. Be a challenge aswell


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> I'm not that active at moment. Had a couple bottles of wine over the weekend. Had 4 pints ale on Sunday. My next step is to drop to only one day a week.
> 
> Whrre are you from out of interest ?
> 
> I think we should both enter a comp and keep each other motivated. Be a challenge aswell


 I'm from Stoke on Trent mate. What sort of comp have you got in mind?


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> I'm from Stoke on Trent mate. What sort of comp have you got in mind?


 I'm just up the road in knutsford. Any really. I need a goal to give me drive. Others have done it so why can't we


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

Great progress mate


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> I'm just up the road in knutsford. Any really. I need a goal to give me drive. Others have done it so why can't we


 You're not far at all.

And no reason at all mate but for now I've got nowhere near enough muscle to consider a competition, and I think putting the muscle on back end of this year without putting much fat back on will be harder than what I'm going through now.

If you need the motivation then why don't you stick a pic up on here with me every Friday? That's all I've been doing, sending my coach the photo and my weight every Friday. It makes you stay on track a bit knowing you're accountable to someone at the end of the week. And also gives you a great buzz when you see the small changes each week.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

mlydon said:


> Great progress mate


 Thanks fella appreciate the comment


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> You're not far at all.
> 
> And no reason at all mate but for now I've got nowhere near enough muscle to consider a competition, and I think putting the muscle on back end of this year without putting much fat back on will be harder than what I'm going through now.
> 
> If you need the motivation then why don't you stick a pic up on here with me every Friday? That's all I've been doing, sending my coach the photo and my weight every Friday. It makes you stay on track a bit knowing you're accountable to someone at the end of the week. And also gives you a great buzz when you see the small changes each week.


 Right ok I will. I'll get it sorted


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

My weight has been hovering around 16st 5lb for about a week now. I know I didn't have much muscle to start with and wasn't gonna gain any on a calorie deficit but im happy to see a hint of muscle starting to poke through (with the help of good lighting) now that my body fat is coming down...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Feels good , doesnt it , to see all the work paying off .

You're a transformed man . Great job

x


----------



## gamingcrook (Feb 8, 2018)

looking good mate nice progress


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Feels good , doesnt it , to see all the work paying off .
> 
> You're a transformed man . Great job
> 
> x


 Yeh it sure does Anna. The first few weeks you see fat loss, then it all goes a bit stale and you get a bit deflated. But I'm seeing steady progress. Gotta keep chipping away. Thank you x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

gamingcrook said:


> looking good mate nice progress


 Thanks mate. 10 weeks until lanzarote. Hoping I can pull a pair of Speedo's off. Haha


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Yeh it sure does Anna. The first few weeks you see fat loss, then it all goes a bit stale and you get a bit deflated. But I'm seeing steady progress. Gotta keep chipping away. Thank you x


 I'm at that stage now. Worked my balls off this week and lost a whole pound lol. 17 flat now. Still progress so all good. Well done mate your smashing it


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> I'm at that stage now. Worked my balls off this week and lost a whole pound lol. 17 flat now. Still progress so all good. Well done mate your smashing it


 Thanks mate. Don't let the scales dishearten you. I do weigh myself weekly but I don't get too hung up if it hasn't moved as much as I would like. I'm just going off the mirror. Keep at it bro.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Thanks mate. Don't let the scales dishearten you. I do weigh myself weekly but I don't get too hung up if it hasn't moved as much as I would like. I'm just going off the mirror. Keep at it bro.


 Agree mate.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

19st 4lb to 16st 4lb...

15% total weight loss. Not a clue what body fat was or is. Does anyone want to have a guess for me?

35% to 25%?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Just had an awesome back workout. Chucked rack pulls in there instead of deadlifts as my legs are sore from legs yesterday. Never done them before so only went light.

60kg x 20

80kg x 12

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

100kg x 12

60kg x 15

Felt really good doing them and got a great pump. Followed up with lat pull down and seated row. 5 drop sets, high volume then hit biceps to finish off.

Chicken, spinach and eggs when I got home. Just done my prep for work. Chicken, veg, nuts and blueberries.

I will have a tin of mackerel at 7pm, chicken and veg at 11pm, nuts and blueberries at 2am and then a protein shake when I get home at 6:30am before bed.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Been training and eating on a calorie defecit for 8 weeks today. Weight down to 16st 2lb from 19st 4lb.

Im happy with the results although still a long way to go...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow @The Last Time !

thats some progress!

I gotta get serious :whistling:

x


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

Well Done fella great work, keep chipping away at it


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Wow @The Last Time !
> 
> thats some progress!
> 
> ...


 Haha. When I look as good as you I will be happy. Hopefully without the boobs though. Lol.

Thanks for the positive comments Anna x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Eddias said:


> Well Done fella great work, keep chipping away at it


 Thanks mate I'm on a mission now.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> Been training and eating on a calorie defecit for 8 weeks today. Weight down to 16st 2lb from 19st 4lb.
> 
> Im happy with the results although still a long way to go...
> 
> ...


 Awesome mate. what calories you on now the weight has dropped ?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> Awesome mate. what calories you on now the weight has dropped ?


 I started on about 2500, dropped to 2200 a few weeks back. I'm around the 2000 mark now and still dropping fat so will stick to this for a while and see what happens.

When weight loss stalls next time I'm probably gonna introduce an OTC fat burner as opposed to drop calories further otherwise I will end up at 1500 and nowhere to go.


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> I started on about 2500, dropped to 2200 a few weeks back. I'm around the 2000 mark now and still dropping fat so will stick to this for a while and see what happens.
> 
> When weight loss stalls next time I'm probably gonna introduce an OTC fat burner as opposed to drop calories further otherwise I will end up at 1500 and nowhere to go.


 I think I need to up mine. I'm on 1900 and slowing down. I weigh more than you aswell. I know it sounds odd but was advised that at my weight 1900 is way too low.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Owl man said:


> I think I need to up mine. I'm on 1900 and slowing down. I weigh more than you aswell. I know it sounds odd but was advised that at my weight 1900 is way too low.


 I wouldn't say it was way too low mate but depends on your metabolism and activity too.

I work 12 hour shifts moving 10-12 tonne a shift by hand in 25kg bags, plus a lot of running up and down stairs in between. So that burns a fair few calories I reckon. I'm probably eating at maintenance on my days off work, but at a big defecit on my days at work if that makes sense.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Had a belting leg session today.

Pendulum squats - 3 x 15

Leg press - 5 x 8, working up to 8 x 280kg which is my best yet.

Leg curls - 3 x 15

Leg extensions super setted with sissy Squats (posted video in training section). It was my first time trying the sissy Squats but I definitely felt that they helped to finish my quads off and began to enjoy them towards the end. First few sets were awkward to say the least. Lol.

Weight down to 15st 13lb now and diet is on point. Looking forward to my cheat meal Friday!


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Had a belting leg session today.
> 
> Pendulum squats - 3 x 15
> 
> ...


 God you look skinny here !

x


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Great progress, keep it up


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> God you look skinny here !
> 
> x


 Cheers Anna. I'm shrinking. Lol.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Damo1980 said:


> Great progress, keep it up


 Thanks buddy appreciate the support


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Fat is still dropping off steadily. Don't seem to be losing much muscle or strength, I can do more reps on some stuff but that's probably due to fitness and endurance increasing I guess?

Just done chest and triceps. Had a go at triceps dips (unassisted) at the end of my session. Couldn't even do 1 dip at the start of this journey. Did 4 sets of 6 reps just with relative ease so I'm well happy with that.

My waist is down to 36" from 42". I've treated myself to some new jeans. Haha.

Took some pics in the gym today as I could see something what resembled muscle under good lighting. Lol...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Looking good you mofo ! :thumb

i see you being all about locker room selfies from now on !

Great progress !

x


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Big feed last night. Calamari to start followed by a 20oz rib eye on the bone with all the trimmings and a side of Mac and cheese. Mmmmmmm. My eggs, spinach and almonds didn't taste so good this morning. Haha.

Mixing things up a bit as of Monday. Increasing cardio and altering my training around a bit. See what the next few weeks brings...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Weight is down to 15st 10lb now. Really slowed the last few weeks but not too concerned as body fat is still dropping gradually and im not loosing too much muscle. Training is still fantastic. Don't feel weak or lethargic at all.

Added in some new supplements this week to give me a little boost around gym time. Pre workout, intra workout and post workout amino acids, glutamine, fast adding carbs and creatine. Definitely felt a difference training yesterday. Got a fantastic pump and felt like I could train for longer.

As said above progress has slowed but still making small steps in the right direction...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure if this is top abs trying to poke through or my imagination?

The stomach is getting flatter though slowly...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Not sure if this is top abs trying to poke through or my imagination?
> 
> The stomach is getting flatter though slowly...
> 
> View attachment 154945


 Yeah ! Starting to peak through!

Great job !

Are you starving? How do you cope with the dieting?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Yeah ! Starting to pick through!
> 
> Great job !
> 
> Are you starving? How do you cope with the dieting?


 Thanks Anna.

I'm not starving at all to be honest. Finding the diet okay.

I'm eating little and often. Today for example I'm on nights...

Wake 2pm - Protein Shake with oats

4-5 pm gym with intra workout and post workout supplements, carbs, aminos, creatine etc.

5:30pm - Pwo meal - tin tuna and 200g potato.

7pm - 150g chicken, 125g rice, 50g veg

10pm - 150g Salmon, 100g sweet potato, 100g veg.

2am - 200g white fish, 100g veg

6:30am - pre bed protein shake

There's not much window to be hungry really. Training is intense. 6 days high volume plus 30 mins cardio.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

10 weeks down. 6 weeks to go before holiday. Shifted a bit of lard now. Down to 15st 8lb from 19st 4lb...


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

The Last Time said:


> 10 weeks down. 6 weeks to go before holiday. Shifted a bit of lard now. Down to 15st 8lb from 19st 4lb...
> 
> View attachment 155117
> 
> ...


 Absolutely awesome work mate. You have proven it can be done despite what some " experts " say.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

@Owl man thanks buddy!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Nice progress


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> 10 weeks down. 6 weeks to go before holiday. Shifted a bit of lard now. Down to 15st 8lb from 19st 4lb...
> 
> View attachment 155117
> 
> ...


 Fair play mate that's a massive difference, I know you probably think you've got lots still left to do but you're certainly heading in the right direction. You must feel so much better for it with losing all that weight?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

h3ndy said:


> Fair play mate that's a massive difference, I know you probably think you've got lots still left to do but you're certainly heading in the right direction. You must feel so much better for it with losing all that weight?


 Its a bit of both mate. Obviously I'm chuffed with the weight loss but also I'm very impatient. Its been a tough old 10 weeks and I'm still nowhere near "in shape". But then Rome wasn't built in a day and I didn't get to 19st plus overnight so it was never gonna come off overnight.

Im a lot healthier, fitter, back doesn't hurt, knees don't hurt etc. So yeh for that side of things I feel great.

Thanks for the support.


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

The Last Time said:


> Its a bit of both mate. Obviously I'm chuffed with the weight loss but also I'm very impatient. Its been a tough old 10 weeks and I'm still nowhere near "in shape". But then Rome wasn't built in a day and I didn't get to 19st plus overnight so it was never gonna come off overnight.
> 
> Im a lot healthier, fitter, back doesn't hurt, knees don't hurt etc. So yeh for that side of things I feel great.
> 
> Thanks for the support.


 I know what you mean I'm impatient as hell, I want everything to happen overnight but unfortunately that's not the reality......you certainly put on weight a lot faster than you lose it but keep up the hard work and you'll get there, you should be very proud of yourself.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

FIrplay to you buddy!! That's commitment right there!!!!


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Never too late said:


> FIrplay to you buddy!! That's commitment right there!!!!


 Thanks a lot mate


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Fat loss has slowed right up as to be expected. Not stalled though. Still moving in the right direction.

Im fairly happy that I've not lost much muscle. I don't think I had much. Certainly didn't have any visible muscle. Whereas now there is a bit. Hard to say how much exactly was hiding and how much I've lost...


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

All looking like it's going in the right direction !! Keep it going, the weights loss will always seem like it's slowing up the more u loose, it's ur body's way of trying desperately trying to hold onto the little u have left for survival!! But u just keep pushing buddy even if it's only half a pound a week it's still a good loss!! Looking good!! ??


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Never too late said:


> All looking like it's going in the right direction !! Keep it going, the weights loss will always seem like it's slowing up the more u loose, it's ur body's way of trying desperately trying to hold onto the little u have left for survival!! But u just keep pushing buddy even if it's only half a pound a week it's still a good loss!! Looking good!! ??


 Thanks for the reply fella. Appreciate any support.

I've lost 2lb this week and 2lb last week which I guess would be "a safe and recommended rate of fat loss".

If it slows to 1lb a week and I shift another 6-8lb before my holiday (mid June) then I will be fairly happy with that. Just have to get cracking again when I get back.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

No training today. Been to bodypower expo in Birmingham. It was a good day out. I went to Dr Jim Stoppani's seminar where he talked about all over body workouts (being superior to splits) and intermittent fasting. Also met James Smith who I really enjoy following online...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Forgot to post these pics from leg day friday.

Did back, traps and biceps nice and early this morning...

Wide Lat Pulldown - 7 x 15

Close MAG pulldown - 4 x 10

Rack Pulls - 4 x 10

Barbell shrugs - 3 x 8

Hyper extensions - 5 x 15

Cable Shrugs - 4 x 15

Seated hammer curls - 3 x 12

Bicep machine curls - 3 x 12


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Approaching the 12 week mark now, fairly happy with progress so far. Let's see what we can do in the next 4 weeks...


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Wow . What a striking difference.

Ready to hit that beach now honey ! :thumb


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Wow . What a striking difference.
> 
> Ready to hit that beach now honey ! :thumb


 Thanks Anna. I don't feel beach ready just yet. Haha. Certainly better than I was though. Gonna hit it hard these next 4 weeks and ramp cardio up. Plus add in a bit of HIIT.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

The Last Time said:


> Thanks Anna. I don't feel beach ready just yet. Haha. Certainly better than I was though. Gonna hit it hard these next 4 weeks and ramp cardio up. Plus add in a bit of HIIT.


 You should be proud of yourself

You've become a different person altogether.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

anna1 said:


> You should be proud of yourself
> 
> You've become a different person altogether.


 Thanks for the support Anna!


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Thought id drop in and wow you've made some good progress so far mate, keep it up. It can only get better :thumbup1:


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

The Last Time said:


> Approaching the 12 week mark now, fairly happy with progress so far. Let's see what we can do in the next 4 weeks...
> 
> View attachment 155591


 Massive difference, congrats on the results so far.

I would keep aiming to lose 1 to 2lbs a week, keep protein high. I would start to tapering your diet slowly so you maintain as much muscle as possible, either through reducing food or cardio. Have you worked out your macros needed for your new weight?


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

SuperRips said:


> Thought id drop in and wow you've made some good progress so far mate, keep it up. It can only get better :thumbup1:


 Thanks a lot mate appreciate that


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

4NT5 said:


> Massive difference, congrats on the results so far.
> 
> I would keep aiming to lose 1 to 2lbs a week, keep protein high. I would start to tapering your diet slowly so you maintain as much muscle as possible, either through reducing food or cardio. Have you worked out your macros needed for your new weight?


 Thanks for the comment and support.

I've got 4 weeks left before my holiday. That's my 16 weeks done then. I am hoping for more like 3lb per week for the next 4 weeks to be honest. But 2lb per week would do I suppose.

Ive been tweaking my macros every 2/3 weeks as my weight has come down.

I won't be where I want to be in time for my holiday. So I will just take the week off to enjoy myself and then get back on it when I get back with the aim of cutting further but at a steadier rate and like you say try to preserve muscle.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Had a real good session today. Felt strong as an ox (although I'm certainly not, lol).

Started off with rack pulls - 6 sets. Worked up to 140kg x 15 reps which I was happy with.

Then did some lat pull downs, low rows and hyper extensions before hitting biceps and triceps.

Diet is on point and the fat is slowly coming away...


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Today's back comparison...

I concentrate on my back quite a lot and add in lots of variety. I'm happy with what's happening...


----------



## h3ndy (Dec 18, 2017)

Such a massive difference mate you're doing awesome keep it up.

I'm currently cutting as I want to be at a lower bf% before I start my bulk but god some days it's tough, bulking is definitely more fun than cutting as your diet is a lot less restrictive......and I love my food lol


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

You are literally smashing it buddy!! Most progress I've seen in a while!! Well done bud!!


----------



## Damo1980 (Nov 11, 2016)

Looking great bud


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

h3ndy said:


> Such a massive difference mate you're doing awesome keep it up.
> 
> I'm currently cutting as I want to be at a lower bf% before I start my bulk but god some days it's tough, bulking is definitely more fun than cutting as your diet is a lot less restrictive......and I love my food lol


 I'm exactly the same mate. As you can see from my before pictures I like my food. Haha.

I've had cheat days of course but only every 10-12 days, it doesn't really make up for being in a calorie defecit every day. Lol.

Im really looking forward to doing a "lean" bulk when the time comes. The thought of 2800-3000 calories right now is pure bliss. And I could probably go even higher than that.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Never too late said:


> You are literally smashing it buddy!! Most progress I've seen in a while!! Well done bud!!


 Thanks a lot mate. Appreciate the support.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Damo1980 said:


> Looking great bud


 Thanks Damo


----------



## DumbbellDude (May 11, 2018)

Fair play mate you've completely transformed yourself. I'm hoping to achieve similar and would like to look at competing some day, even if it's just to say I've done it.

Think I'll get a journal up as well, seems like it's kept you focused.


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

DumbbellDude said:


> Fair play mate you've completely transformed yourself. I'm hoping to achieve similar and would like to look at competing some day, even if it's just to say I've done it.
> 
> Think I'll get a journal up as well, seems like it's kept you focused.


 Thanks very much mate. Good luck with your journey! I will be following.


----------



## Don-Baldeoni (Oct 15, 2017)

Very good read this mate. I'm sat here looking for motivation to get my diet up and running and getting my arse to the gym! and here's my motivation.


----------

